# Xorg And VirtualBox Additions



## Natasha (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi,

I've been trying to get the VirtualBox additions working with my FreeBSD 8.0 install. After successfully building the vbox additions port, I then tried running it with the packaged xorg. The module install failed saying that the vboxvideo driver offered ABI 6, whereas the xorg server supported ABI 5. So, I updated my ports, built xorg; tried again.

I've tried with and without hald and dbus, if that's relevent.

Same result.

I'd welcome suggestions. I'm a total newb to FreeBSD though, so if there's an obvious fix that everyone else on the planet knows about, I apologise in advance.


----------

